

IMF attacks EU over bailout terms - AdeptusAquinas
http://www.bbc.com/news/business-33531845

======
comrade1
I read this and a couple of other articles and it seems more like part of the
process. The EU makes a deal, Germany is pouty, the imf says debt relief must
happen, Germany relents.

